# [Theme]changer le thème sans risques



## tweek (9 Octobre 2005)

bonjour!

je voudrais changer de theme (je suis sous tiger) mais je n'ose pas de peur que le theme par defaut soit impossible a remettre...

comment faut il faire pour conserver le theme par defaut en le remplacant par un autre?

merci d'avance!


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2005)

R&#233;ponse... Shapeshifter 
http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter/

Si tu as d autre question sur la custoisation mac viens dans le topic nos desk sous mac...


----------



## Sim le pirate (9 Octobre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> bonjour!
> 
> je voudrais changer de theme (je suis sous tiger) mais je n'ose pas de peur que le theme par defaut soit impossible a remettre...
> 
> ...




Tu as besoin du shareware shapeshifter



.


----------



## Sim le pirate (9 Octobre 2005)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Réponse... Shapeshifter
> http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter/
> 
> Si tu as d autre question sur la custoisation mac viens dans le topic nos desk sous mac...



Grillé!!


----------



## tweek (9 Octobre 2005)

et ce logiciel il te permet juste de changer de theme ou de conserver celui de tiger pas défaut?


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2005)

OUi tu peu a tout moment revenir au theme par default tinkiet pas...


----------



## tweek (9 Octobre 2005)

aaah bon ok! beh merci beaucoup!!!!!

je reviendrai si j'ai des problemes...


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2005)

Ca marche


----------



## tweek (9 Octobre 2005)

dsl cest encore moi...:rose:  y'en a pas un disponible en freeware?


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2005)

Helas non.... la custo sur mac est encore peu exploiter...
Shapeshifter est la seule maniere de modifier le theme du finder...:mouais:


----------



## kisco (9 Octobre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> dsl cest encore moi...:rose:  y'en a pas un disponible en freeware?





			
				Paradise a dit:
			
		

> Helas non.... la custo sur mac est encore peu exploiter...
> Shapeshifter est la seule maniere de modifier le theme du finder...:mouais:



Hey Paradise tu es trop sûr de toi !:rateau: 


Il existe Theme Changer, gratuit


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2005)

completement pas fiable......:mouais:


----------



## daffyb (9 Octobre 2005)

Ne pas changer son th&#232;me est encore ce qu'il y a de plus fiable


----------



## tweek (10 Octobre 2005)

mmm... je crois que finallement daffyb a raison...   j'ai testé shapeshifter et les themes que jai vu sur le net ne m'emballent pas du tout parce que l'interface de mac est bien trop belle pour etre changée


je vais me contenter de garde aqua tiger car cest une interface magnifique et j'en suis tres content par rapport a mon pc xp

pour moi passer du pc au mac cest comme changer de theme... plus beau plus fiable etc... 


ps: je vais tester le freeware theme changer et on verra bien...


----------



## tweek (10 Octobre 2005)

hey!! cest quoi ce delire? 

j'ai viré shapeshifter et il est toujours dans le panneau preferences systemes!!!!!!!

commen on fait pour le virer du panneau des preferences?


----------



## tornade13 (10 Octobre 2005)

Salut

Irridium est gratos et tres joli.

Mail




iChat





Photoshop




On aime ou on n' aime pas, toujours est il que l'on peut revenir en arriere pas d'application tierce pour l'installer, et L' OS est uniformis&#233;.
J'aimerais un interface un peu plus fonc&#233; mais &#231;a viendra peut etre...


----------



## Lan (25 Octobre 2005)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> hey!! cest quoi ce delire?
> 
> j'ai viré shapeshifter et il est toujours dans le panneau preferences systemes!!!!!!!
> 
> commen on fait pour le virer du panneau des preferences?





Clique droite supprimer.....


----------



## michmuch (15 Novembre 2005)

Par ici, c'est gratuit et simple...

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=118208


----------



## bugs974 (15 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> ....
> J'aimerais un interface un peu plus foncé mais ça viendra peut etre...



+1 pour Irridium...

Je dispose de Irridium version 1.62 qui inclue Chromium.
Il s'agit d'une variante avec un gris un peu plus foncé, très proche de iTunes 6.....

D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas pourquoi cette version n'est plus dispo dans les dernières versions!


----------



## Bebe Fraise (15 Novembre 2005)

Quand je double clic sur la barre, elle se réduit comme sur OS 9 !!

Pourtant j'ai déinstaller tous les themes !

é_è

Vous avez une solution les zamis ?


----------



## AuGie (15 Novembre 2005)

Heuu t'a pas installé : http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/wsx par hasard ?


----------



## Bebe Fraise (15 Novembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Heuu t'a pas installé : http://www.unsanity.com/haxies/wsx par hasard ?



exact !! pour tout vous dire, je ne savais pas à quoi servait cette appli :rose:


----------



## #[OmeR]_'666' (16 Novembre 2005)

Tornade13, comment on obtient les icônes que tu as sur ton screen de Mail ?

Parce que j'ai Irridium mais j'ai pas ces icônes-là.


----------



## AuGie (16 Novembre 2005)

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=115719


----------

